# Istari???



## Dain Ironfoot (Jan 1, 2002)

How is are the most powerful Wizerds in LOTR and SIL??? Who are the wizerds in the ISTARI? I have read the sil and lotr. Gandalf, Saruman, Galadriel, and Radagast??? 1 more I think.


----------



## The Phony Pope (Jan 1, 2002)

Galadriel is not one of the Istari. Not all of the Istari are known


----------



## Uminya (Jan 1, 2002)

The Istari: Saruman, Gandalf, Radagast, and the Blue Wizards who disappeared into the East.


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 1, 2002)

Galadriel isn't part of the istari. and anyway these are the Istari

^=name in the undying lands
*=name known by elves

Gandalf a.k.a *Mithrandir a.k.a ^Olorin
Saruman a.k.a *Curunir a.k.a ^Curumo
Radagast a.k.a ^Aiwendil
^Alatar
^Pallando

Alatar and Pallando are called the Ithryn Luin the Blue wizards. they travelled east and nothing has been said of them since

The Istari were originally Maiar and were chosen by the Valar to go forth in a boat 1000 years after the third sun in the form as you hear see and read about.


----------



## Aldanil (Jan 1, 2002)

*The Five Istari FYI*

A question that has occasionally whispered at the back of my mind about the Istari is, Where did Radagast wander off to? Presumably he was a Maia, too, and would have had some part to play, beyond telling Gandalf that Saruman wanted to talk to him. Anyway...

The Istari were said to be five in number, although very little is known (neither to Christopher Tolkien nor even very clearly to JRRT himself) about the "last" two save for their names and color; here's the list, in the order of their arrival at the Grey Havens:

Saruman the White AKA Curunir, Sharkey, Curumo (Maia)
Alatar and Pallando (both) the Blue, the former who came out of the Far West at the behest of Orome and the latter who accompanied him for friendship; they traveled far into the East and were lost to knowledge.
Radagast the Brown AKA Aiwendil (Maia)
Gandalf the Grey AKA Mithrandir, Incanus, Tharkun, Olorin (Maia)

In the course of delving in Unfinished Tales for this bit of lore, discovered the answer to my own question above: Radagast "became enamoured of the many beasts and birds that dwelt in Middle-earth, and forsook Elves and Men, and spent his days among the wild creatures."


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 1, 2002)

*Radagast*

Radagast lives in Rhosgobel in the Vales of Anduin


----------

